# High Voltage



## baksteen8168 (26/3/15)

Anybody know who still stocks this?

Thanks


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/3/15)

@Jakey


----------



## Jakey (26/3/15)

thanks dude.


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/3/15)

Jakey said:


> thanks dude.


don't thank me yet, no one replied.


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/3/15)

@Jakey - here is the 'MURICAN site 

https://highvoltagevaporz.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/3/15)

And on their site, under where to buy, I found this...

Charlie's Vape Shop

Bergview, Warden street, Harrismith 9880, South Africa

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/3/15)

Seems they have a website too...

http://charliesvapeshop.co.za/product/high-voltage-vapors/

Don't know how their service is though?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (26/3/15)

never heard of them tbh


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/3/15)

Jakey said:


> never heard of them tbh


Me neither. Looks like they sell Vapemob products, @Nimbus_Cloud - do you know these guys?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (26/3/15)

VapeMaxX on the forum sells high voltage

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/3/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> VapeMaxX on the forum sells high voltage


Thanks @Yusuf Cape Vaper


----------



## shaunnadan (26/3/15)

so not to be a bum on what could be great juices but the only way it can be that colour is if they are adding artificial colourants in to their juices...... im not too keep on vaping colourants.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> so not to be a bum on what could be great juices but the only way it can be that colour is if they are adding artificial colourants in to their juices...... im not too keep on vaping colourants.



Valid concern. I only had a tank of this, but had no ill effects.


----------



## Jakey (26/3/15)

thanks for lookin out @baksteen8168 . but think my main focus is to save and DIY this juice. else will just frequent vapology.


----------



## Jakey (26/3/15)

thanks for lookin out @baksteen8168 . but think my main focus is to save and DIY this juice. else will just frequent vapology.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (26/3/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Valid concern. I only had a tank of this, but had no ill effects.



another concern is that the juices have added caffeine an we have no research on how caffeine is affected at such high temperatures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (27/3/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Me neither. Looks like they sell Vapemob products, @Nimbus_Cloud - do you know these guys?


I think they deal with our reseller dept but I know they've been selling our juices for awhile. Cant really say I know them though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

